# I am so excited! Maxey cages ....



## laoshu

Well for the last 6 months I have had the wood and wire to make some maxy cages but my other half said "we dont have the correct cutting equipment to cut the wood...."

Today I said I will take him out and buy a brand new hand saw to do these :lol: (just to add I always said to him I would do them but he insisted he "help" lol)

well this has pushed him to help me get started and today we got all the bits cut out for 12 new maxey's :gwavebw

Tomorrow we are going to do a little bit more chopping out (on the sides) and then start to pin them together...
fingers crossed by monday I will have some paint on them


----------



## laoshu

the first lot of wood cutting


----------



## WoodWitch

:clap 
Good luck!


----------



## SarahY

Yay! 

Sarah xxx


----------



## laoshu

I will keep this thred updated as and when


----------



## Matt Haslam

Wow nice work already! :?)


----------



## laoshu

Thank you 

we got some more done tonight! I dont think they will have paint on them tomorrow though because its taking longer than I thought to pin them together 

here are the first lot pinned though!










and number 6 nearly pinned


----------



## SarahY

Looking good!

Sarah xxx


----------



## WillowDragon

Make me soooommmmeee!! lol


----------



## laoshu

SarahY said:


> Looking good!
> 
> Sarah xxx


not bad huh! x



WillowDragon said:


> Make me soooommmmeee!! lol


After the materials and time and sware words me and the other half came out with whilst making these I would have to say "the ones you can buy on line are a bargin!  :lol:


----------



## WillowDragon

LOL :lol: :lol:


----------



## george

where did you get the cage bars from?


----------



## laoshu

I was lucky enough to be given these ones  
but you can buy them here www.showcages.co.uk

Does anyone know if the bars on the cages have to be painted?


----------



## laoshu

I finished the main building today










and then put fixtures and fittings on the first one to see how it looks.

I am quite please 










all I need to do now is sand them and them paint then metal work


----------



## SarahY

They look great!! The bars need to be middle brunswick green, same as the outside 

Sarah xxx


----------



## SarahC

I'm really impressed.I can't make anything out of wood,Im all ways envious of anyone that can.


----------



## Jack Garcia

I am also impressed for the same reasons as Sarah!


----------



## laoshu

Thank you  
I have to put a thank you here to my other half aswell... he set the saw up and cut aload of them ( until I pushed him out the way to finish them off) 
And then he pinned the first couple (until I managed to push in again and finish them :lol: )
There is no power struggle in this house as to who wears the trousers honist :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Seawatch Stud

Very nice job.


----------



## Loganberry

They look great - bet the painting makes a fantastic mess!


----------



## laoshu

Seawatch Stud said:


> Very nice job.


Thank you 




Loganberry said:


> They look great - bet the painting makes a fantastic mess!


Well I think I have a small problem there!!!

I really hope someone can help...

I have done lots of phoning today and "signal red" only comes in 14ml tins .... do I really have to by loads of these little tins to paint the inside ? @ £1.60 a tin
I can get hold of bright red in 50ml.. is that ok? .....


----------



## SarahY

I bought signal red exterior gloss from Wickes. It was middle brunswick green I had trouble finding, but I eventually found it on eBay in big tubs for painting tractors.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Loganberry

Call Brian Emmett - I'm sure it's him who told me the paint code for both of these, and you can get smaller amounts mixed for you at B&Q/Homebase. He'll help you.


----------



## laoshu

Thank you both of you :O)

how do I get hold of Brian?


----------



## Loganberry

Look in the year book, or find an NMC mag with a Swindon show schedule - he organises those.


----------



## laoshu

I dont have any of the above 

I do have the numbers for the colours that the build your own maxi website says 
in humbrol paints
3 brunswick green
174 signal red
but the red only comes in the mini tins unless I go for bright red

I have just been out and got a tiny tin of each red to see...
now one is the correct red and only comes in 14ml tins and the other is another red that comes in tins up to 50ml ( ideal for painting more boxes)

can you tell the difference?
lol...
oh I will stop being tight and just buy a load of the tiny 14ml tins in the right colour


----------



## Loganberry

You should join the NMC!


----------



## laoshu

I will do very soon  the only thing from stopping me is money or at least getting the money too them to join. If they took paypal I would join today ( I have a little bit sat in my account )

more pics comming in a bit...
I went out an got another 4 tins of the signal red and got them all painted  
green paint is going on tomorrow and the wire work is going on bit by bit


----------



## MouseHeaven

congratulations! they look great!


----------



## laoshu

Thank you 

here is todays photo

all painted red half wired up..


----------



## laoshu

picked up my green paint this morning and now I am half way through painting the first coat


----------



## SarahC

I can't believe how quick they've come on.A good job done :clap


----------



## laoshu

Thanks Sarah 

They are all finished now and dry 










I must say I am very pleased they are done and its all over with :lol:


----------



## EarnBigGlobal

They look fantastic!


----------



## SarahY

Well done, they look awesome! 

Sarah xxx


----------



## SarahC

really good job,well done.All that remains is to fill them with mice.


----------



## laoshu

Thank you all again.
If any one would like any advice on making these cages please dont bother asking me :lol: 
honistly buy them from showcages.co.uk The time and equipment to make a simple show box cage is more than I first thought.

hopefully I will be filling a few of these cages soon


----------



## WoodWitch

They look great Laoshu.....fabulous work. You should feel very proud!


----------



## laoshu

Thank you 

Well yesterday was the first time I used them and I managed to fill them all 

I didnt win any rossettes but I got a good nice wod of cards and come 2nd best adult with a satin champ (who also won a few firsts in the other classes)

The only thing there was someone there who said that my maxeys where not to standard and that if I tried showing at a NMC they wouldnt allow me to because the boxes do not have a ventilation hole on the top. I thought they only needed that in the lidded ones? They dont have ventilation holw in the diagram I followed. Can anyone that shows at the NMC shows confirm for me if I can use this box.


----------



## SarahC

That is not true.I have read the rule just to be sure and not only that ,you are right,the diagram on page 12 of rules and standards does not show a ventilation hole.To further set your mind at rest,my own lidless do not have a hole either,it would be a bit pointless really.People do come out with some rubbish and then try to pass it off as fact.


----------



## laoshu

Thanks Sarah, I am really pleased this is the case otherwise all my hard work would of been in vain as I do hope to start showing the bigger shows soon.

x


----------



## Bridgette Rena

Fantastic job! They look great!


----------



## SarahY

> I got a good nice wod of cards and come 2nd best adult with a satin champ (who also won a few firsts in the other classes)


Congratulations! 

Sarah xxx


----------

